# WoW:Anforderungen für "Video Ultra Modus"



## Lenay (25. März 2009)

Moin Leute,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob wer von euch von irgendwo her was genaueres über die Anforderungen weiß für diesen "Video Ultra Modus", der nun ja auch schon längst auf dem Testserver verfügbar ist?

Die Sache ist nämlich so,das ich mir vor 3 Tagen einen Rechner im Internet zusammengestellt habe der bald dann auch hier sein wird und deswegen wollte ich das halt nur mal wissen,ob mein neuer Rechner 

überhaubt mit diesem Modus klarkommt.

So hier sind mal meine Teile,falls wer was findet im Internet oder so schon etwas weiß,könnt ihr mir ja dann sofort sagen ob das passt^^,wäre echt nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

1000GB Samsung SpinPoint F1 32MB SATA II (HD103UJ)   http://www.planet4one.de/planet/wbc.php?si...duktdetail.html

ASRock A780FullHD, 780G (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) (A780FullHD)      http://www.planet4one.de/planet/wbc.php?si...562&recno=2

AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition, 4x 2.60GHz, 4x 512kB Cache, 2MB shared L3-Cache, boxed (HD995ZFAGHBOX)  http://www.planet4one.de/planet/wbc.php?si...duktdetail.html

1024 MB Palit GF 9600GT SONIC DDR3 (XNE/960TSX0202)   http://www.planet4one.de/planet/wbc.php?si...60&recno=15

RAM DDR2 2x1024MB PC1066 Kingston nonECC5-5-5-15 (KHX8500D2K2/2G)   http://www.planet4one.de/planet/wbc.php?si...duktdetail.html    x2=4GB

LC Power Hyperion LC8700, 700 Watt    http://www.planet4one.de/planet/wbc.php?si...623&recno=2

Techsolo TC 72 silber (TC-72 SILBER)   http://www.planet4one.de/planet/wbc.php?si...96&recno=49


----------



## b1ubb (25. März 2009)

1. falsches forum

2. würde ich dir mehr ram empfehlen 2GB sind für den jetztigen betrieb schon MIND. Anforderung

3. ich persönlich hätte ein anderes Motherboard genommen

4. noch beim genaueren Betrachten hätt ich auch ne andere Graka genommen. Deine ist irgendeine Noname Grafikkarte.
Ich versteh nicht wie man, wenn man einen Spielecomputer zusammenbasteln möchte, gerade an RAM und Grafikkarte spart?
Das ist doch ein wWiederspruch.


----------



## Spellman (25. März 2009)

ne 9600gt kommt mit den jetzigen Max-Details nichma überall klar, von daher....


----------



## Disarmed (25. März 2009)

hallo ich bezweifele das das motherboard das du dir dazu bestellt hast den prozessor unterstützt da du dir nen quad core cpu bestellt hast

Motherboard:

CPU

    * Support for Socket AM2+ / AM2 processors: AMD Phenom™ FX / Phenom / Athlon 64 FX / Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core / Athlon X2 Dual-Core / Athlon 64 / Sempron processor

CPU:

AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition, 4x 2.60GHz, 4x 512kB Cache, 2MB shared L3-Cache, boxed (HD995ZFAGHBOX)

und bei deiner grafikkarte würde ich lieber ne 9800gtx holen da haste mehr davon auch wenn sie nur 512 mb ram hat 


falls ich falsch liege dann muss mich jemand berichtigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spellman (25. März 2009)

@Disarmed: Das Board unterstützt Phenom Prozessoren, also wieso soll es den Phenom X4 9950 nich unterstützen!!

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Als Graka hät ich ne GTX260 genommen..kostet atm nur noch 150&#8364;

Was mich eher stutzig macht... wieso holst du dir nen Board mit Onboard-Grafik??

Und nen Asrock..nunja^^


----------



## claet (25. März 2009)

Kurz und bündig - da passt einiges nich
guck lieber mal in den Sticky http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=85410

Graka ist keine Gaming Graka - Netzteil völlig überdimensioniert von einer Scheiß "Marke" (hatte auch mal ein NT von "Power" -> Schrott)

Jetzt befürchte ich, du hast schon bestellt. Ich würde alles wie es ist zurückschicken.
Sorry - aber du wirst damit nicht glücklich.


----------



## Technocrat (25. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Sorry - aber du wirst damit nicht glücklich.



Dem schließe ich mich an. Außerdem rate ich zu mindestens 4GB RAM und Vista 64 - wenn WoW was will, dann ist das RAM. Wenn's Geld nicht reicht, lieber woanders sparen, aber das sollte sein. Übrigens: ATi 4630 für 60 Euro läuft ganz wunderbar - schau Dir die GraKa mal an.


----------



## Spellman (25. März 2009)

meine Empfehlung:

Proz: ok
Mobo: kein Asrock, eher Asus oder Gigabyte, Solid Capacitor wären wichtig (halten deutlich länger als normale)
Ram: 2GB reichen, 4GB wären gut
Netzteil: 450W reichen, BeQuiet oder Enermax würd ich empfehlen
Graka: min. 8800gt/9800gt


----------



## claet (25. März 2009)

um genau zu sein ist es sinnvoll mit dem graka kauf bis zum 9. april zu warten, weil da nämlich neue karten released werden und die preise der alten karten vermutlich fallen werden!


----------



## Niranda (25. März 2009)

Mehr Arbeitsspeicher drin zu haben ist auch nicht gerade vorteilhaft blubbilein... eher im Gegenteil.

Aber beim MoBo... omg kein Asrock. Das ist so als würdest du... ich lass es^^

Nira =D


----------



## painschkes (25. März 2009)

_b1ubb , wenn man keine Ahnung hat.. ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Palit/Xpertvision ist kein NoName..


Zum "System" , da hättest du wirklich was besseres nehmen können :-/

Hast du die möglichkeit das noch umzutauschen/zurück zu schicken?_


----------



## Lenay (25. März 2009)

Ich gebe ja zu das ich keine Ahnung habe von Rechnern usw. hab das ding mit nem Kollegen zusammengestellt.

Wir haben halt drauf geachtet das ich so wenig wie möglich dafür ausgebe,da ich mit meinem Azubigehalt nicht so wirklich was zu reißen ist.

Mir ging es persönlich nur darum,das ich einen besseren Rechner habe als der den ich hier schon seid 4-5 Jahren (grob geschätzt) stehen habe.

Ich will keinen "Turborechner" haben der total genial ist,sondern nur etwas das gut ist und wenig kostet.

Mir gehts nur darum, das ich WoW auch wieder vernünftig zocken kann,weil mein alter Rechner eh rumspinnt und bald den Geist aufgibt.

Und zum Arbeitsspeicher nochmal,da haben wohl welche was falsch verstanden ^^,ich habe extra noch einmal dahinter geschrieben das ich 2 mal so nen 2er Paket nehme sprich 2 mal 2GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## painschkes (25. März 2009)

_Wieviel hat denn das ganze gekostet? Bin zu faul alles Zusammen zu rechnen 

_


----------



## Lenay (25. März 2009)

Artikelnummer: 353583
Techsolo TC 72 silber (TC-72 SILBER)
Menge: 1
Lieferstatus: Artikel versandfertig innerhalb von 48 Stunden
Einzelpreis: EUR 35,03
---------------------------------------------------------------
Artikelnummer: 346515
LC Power Hyperion LC8700, 700 Watt
Menge: 1
Lieferstatus: Artikel versandfertig innerhalb von 48 Stunden
Einzelpreis: EUR 85,48
---------------------------------------------------------------
Artikelnummer: 339419
RAM DDR2 2x1024MB PC1066 Kingston nonECC5-5-5-15 (KHX8500D2K2/2G)
Menge: 2
Lieferstatus: Artikel versandfertig innerhalb von 48 Stunden
Einzelpreis: EUR 22,88
---------------------------------------------------------------
Artikelnummer: 118468
1024 MB Palit GF 9600GT SONIC DDR3 (XNE/960TSX0202)
Menge: 1
Lieferstatus: Artikel versandfertig innerhalb von 48 Stunden
Einzelpreis: EUR 95,64
---------------------------------------------------------------
Artikelnummer: 134402
AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition, 4x 2.60GHz, 4x 512kB Cache, 2MB shared L3-Cache, boxed (HD995ZXAGHBOX)
Menge: 1
Lieferstatus: Artikel versandfertig innerhalb von 48 Stunden
Einzelpreis: EUR 137,09
---------------------------------------------------------------
Artikelnummer: 134655
ASRock A780FullHD, 780G (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) (A780FullHD)
Menge: 1
Lieferstatus: Artikel versandfertig innerhalb von 48 Stunden
Einzelpreis: EUR 56,95
---------------------------------------------------------------
Artikelnummer: 367423
1000GB Samsung SpinPoint F1 32MB SATA II (HD103UJ)
Menge: 1
Lieferstatus: Artikel versandfertig innerhalb von 48 Stunden
Einzelpreis: EUR 79,05
---------------------------------------------------------------
Warenwert: EUR 535,01

Versandkosten: EUR 13,95
MwSt 19% : EUR 87,65

Gesamtbetrag : EUR 548,96   
Da sind die ganzen Klamotten schon drinne von wegen Nachnahmegebühr + 2 Euro DHL  usw.


----------



## claet (25. März 2009)

Lenay schrieb:


> Ich will keinen "Turborechner" haben der total genial ist,sondern nur etwas das gut ist und wenig kostet.



Dann empfehle ich den 450&#8364; Rechner aus dem von mir gelinkten Sticky. 
Da stimmt halt das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss. Und da wird nicht am falschen Ende gespart (Graka), wie du es leider gemacht hast.

Bei Möglichkeit solltest du versuchen einzelne Teile auszutauschen. Wie bereits erwähnt.

*edit*
siehste, dann kannste sogar den 600&#8364; PC nehmen oder noch Geld sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw der gute painschkes wird dir was schönes in deinem preissegment zusammenbauen, so wie ich ihn kenne, macht er das gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (25. März 2009)

Ist die Graka die ich genommen habe wirklich so grotten schlecht?
Wenn ich die bei Google mal eingebe, gibts auch Leute die sagen, das die gar nicht mal so übel ist ?


----------



## painschkes (25. März 2009)

_W00t? Jetzt wird man hier schon "angestiftet" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss es denn dein Planet4One Laden da sein oder wäre ein anderer auch okay? :-)_


----------



## claet (25. März 2009)

Lenay schrieb:


> Ist die Graka die ich genommen habe wirklich so grotten schlecht?
> Wenn ich die bei Google mal eingebe, gibts auch Leute die sagen, das die gar nicht mal so übel ist ?



Naja die Karte ist irgendwas zwischen Low-Budget und .. naja .. oberes Low-Budget Segment xD

Und die Bewertung kommt natürlich immer auf die Ansprüche an. Und wenn du schon fast 600€ für nen PC ausgibst, solltest du mehr von deiner Hardware erwarten können wie ich finde.


----------



## Lenay (25. März 2009)

Keine Ahnung du^^,ich bin da ganz nach meinem Kumpel gegangen,der hatte sich seine Teile da auch bestellt,also hab ich einfach mal gesagt zu ihm das es ok sei.


----------



## painschkes (25. März 2009)

_ Klick mich!  

Wäre dann mit Zusammenbau (aber ohne Versand..) 



Oder baut ihr/du selber zusammen?_


----------



## Undeadmaster (25. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _ Klick mich!
> 
> Wäre dann mit Zusammenbau (aber ohne Versand..)
> 
> ...



painschkes, bei mir funktioniert der link nicht bzw. wird deine zusammen stellung nicht angezeitgt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Der TE soll ja mal gucken was du schönes rausgesucht hast.

&#8364;: hmm komischerweise gehts jetzts *sich wunder* 2 Artikel gibts momentan keinen festen liefertermin.


----------



## painschkes (25. März 2009)

_ Klick mich! 

Der hier? ;/ 


/Edit : Okay , gut :>_


----------



## Lenay (25. März 2009)

Wenn das alles was ich bestellt habe heute wie geplant mit DHL kommt und mein Kollege Zeit hat,werde ich den Rechner mit ihm zusammenbasteln und sonst halt alleine...kann ja nich so schwer sein, das bisschen schrauben und Kabel reinstecken ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## claet (25. März 2009)

Naja - wenn dus noch nie gemacht hast, solltest du schon vorsichtig sein. 
Mit der Wärmeleitpaste kann man schon was falsch machen, so isses ja nich. 

Und wenn du von Anfang an nicht vor hast unsere Tipps anzunehmen und was zurück zu schicken, dann
hättest du das sagen können und painschkes hätte sich die Arbeit sparen können einen genialen PC 
zu konfigurieren. In WoW vermutlich die doppelte Leistung wie deiner (wenns reicht) für 50&#8364; mehr.

Naja, jedem das Seine.

*edit*
Ich möchte jetzt bitte nicht auf das "doppelte Leistung" festgenagelt werden - das dient der Dramatisierung des Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (25. März 2009)

Sorry,aber ich hatte keinen darum gebeten mir was neues zusammen zustellen.
Ist zwar wirklich nett das sich wer die Mühe macht,jedoch werd ich wohl erst mal bei meinen Sachen bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und wenn es so sein sollte das ich mich noch anders entscheide, kann ich die Sachen ja zur Not immer noch zurückschicken.

Trotzdem danke für die Infos usw. ^^.


----------



## Rethelion (25. März 2009)

Was war dann eigentlich deine Frage?
Wenn du den Rechner eh schon bestellt hast und behalten willst, dann kannst den Ultra Modus ja auch selber testen.


----------



## claet (25. März 2009)

Er wollte halt jezt schon mal 2 Tage vorher wissen ob es geht. 
Dass sein PC nichtmal reicht um die aktuellen höchsten Einstellungen zu spielen hatte er wohl nich erwartet.

Ich weiß nicht wie es aussieht mit zurückschicken wenn dus ausgepackt und verwendet hast. 
Wenigstens die Graka müsstest du dringend tauschen. Die is einfach nix zum zocken.


----------



## Falathrim (25. März 2009)

Ganz ehrlich: Schick den Mist zurück. Der Rechner ist einfach an ALLEN Stellen Mist.

9600 GT ist eine umbenannte 8600GT, die die dreisteste Mistkarte ist, die je verkauft wurde. Die reisst nix in Spielen.
Phenom I- Prozessoren sind keine Spieleprozessoren, höchstens zum Arbeiten noch okay
ASRock ist ein Ranzhersteller, der mit Ach und Krach Mittelklassemainboards hergestellt bekommt.
Das Netzteil ist ebenfalls von einem Scheißhersteller und vollkommen overpowered.
Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache

Das einzige Gute an dem Rechner sind RAM und Festplatte.

Und nein, dein Rechner wird das nicht schaffen.

Aber der Rechner, den Painschkes zusammengestellt hat schafft dafür locker flockig Crysis auf maximalen Details in hohen Auflösungen...und WoW erst recht. 

Und Claet übertreibt nicht. Da ist für 50 Euro mindestens doppelt so viel Leistung drin.

Also: Zurückschicken und den anderen kaufen! BITTE!!!


----------



## Rethelion (25. März 2009)

Kann Falathrim bei fast allem nur zustimmen, aber das der Phenom I nicht zum spielen geeignet ist nenne ich ein schlechtes Gerücht.
Ich habe ja selbst einen verbaut und das Spiel das den Phenom in seine Schranken verweisst würde ich gerne sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber da wir ja jetzt im Jahre 2009 sind und nicht mehr 2007/2008 wäre es wahrscheinlich sinnvoller einen Phenom II zu nehmen, da mehr Leistung und weniger Verbrauch.
X3 720 oder X4 920/940 wären ideale Kandidaten zum zocken und der X3 ist sowohl günstig als auch zukunftsicher.


----------



## Falathrim (25. März 2009)

Der Phenom I...klar kann man mit ihm spielen...aber im Ernst: Er bringt nicht genug Leistung fürs Geld. In Spielen stinkt JEDER Phenom gegen den E8400 ab

Beim Phenom II ist das was anderes...das Ding ist der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (25. März 2009)

nur als kleiner klugscheißer-tipp^^:

wenn dir die jungens und mädels ausm pc-technik forum sagen, dass der pc nich so doll is, 
dann is da was dran^^ denn bissl ahnung haben die  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich hab mir bei meinem neuen pc auch hier tipps geholt und das teil geht ab wie sau   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


also: nich verzagen, im pc-technik forum fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (25. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Mehr Arbeitsspeicher drin zu haben ist auch nicht gerade vorteilhaft blubbilein... eher im Gegenteil.
> 
> Aber beim MoBo... omg kein Asrock. Das ist so als würdest du... ich lass es^^
> 
> Nira =D



ähmm , deine Aussage ist falsch.
Ich habe 8GB DDR2-800 in einem 64bit System und der grösste Vorteil, KEINE Auslagerungsdatei^^


----------



## Falathrim (25. März 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> ähmm , deine Aussage ist falsch.
> Ich habe 8GB DDR2-800 in einem 64bit System und der grösste Vorteil, KEINE Auslagerungsdatei^^


Unterschiedlich. 4 GB sind meist ausreichend und immer schneller wegen Dual Channel. Ausnahme natürlich i7/DDR3


----------

